# US spy rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan



## cranwerkhan

*ISLAMABAD: A US spy was rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan when he entered the country on fake travel documents, Samaa reported Saturday.*

Matthew Craig Barrett entered Pakistan from Islamabad airport through a landing card that carried his wrong credentials, according to officials of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).

Barrett was arrested from Islamabad’s Sector G-8 and shifted to undisclosed location for interrogation.

FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him and Pakistani Consul in US, Saadia Altaf Qazi.

He was blacklisted by Pakistan in 2011 after being captured from a sensitive location in Fateh Jang tehsil of Punjab’s Attock district. He was then deported and his visa cancelled.

FIA is investigating how Barrett reacquired Pakistani visa despite being on blacklist. - Samaa

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## war&peace

If proven guilty, hang this SOB

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## nangyale

Hopefully rather than simple deportation, Pakistan will ask him some serious questions this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mrc

Chop.off his balls....

That would keep him away from fateh jang...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

cranwerkhan said:


> *ISLAMABAD: A US spy was rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan when he entered the country on fake travel documents, Samaa reported Saturday.*
> 
> Matthew Craig Barrett entered Pakistan from Islamabad airport through a landing card that carried his wrong credentials, according to officials of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).
> 
> Barrett was arrested from Islamabad’s Sector G-8 and shifted to undisclosed location for interrogation.
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him and Pakistani Consul in US, Saadia Altaf Qazi.
> 
> He was blacklisted by Pakistan in 2011 after being captured from a sensitive location in Fateh Jang tehsil of Punjab’s Attock district. He was then deported and his visa cancelled.
> 
> FIA is investigating how Barrett reacquired Pakistani visa despite being on blacklist. - Samaa



Kulbushan yadav got the comany at last

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NomanAli89

He will be returned with full respect soon just like Raymond Davis ......... However I did like like this part of the news

FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fitpOsitive

cranwerkhan said:


> *ISLAMABAD: A US spy was rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan when he entered the country on fake travel documents, Samaa reported Saturday.*
> 
> Matthew Craig Barrett entered Pakistan from Islamabad airport through a landing card that carried his wrong credentials, according to officials of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).
> 
> Barrett was arrested from Islamabad’s Sector G-8 and shifted to undisclosed location for interrogation.
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him and Pakistani Consul in US, Saadia Altaf Qazi.
> 
> He was blacklisted by Pakistan in 2011 after being captured from a sensitive location in Fateh Jang tehsil of Punjab’s Attock district. He was then deported and his visa cancelled.
> 
> FIA is investigating how Barrett reacquired Pakistani visa despite being on blacklist. - Samaa


Golden time for Nawazsharif to trade this spy for Aafia Siddique, handed over by Musharraf to USA. After atomic bomb explosions, this will be second "Karnama" he can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cloud4000

fitpOsitive said:


> Golden time for Nawazsharif to trade this spy for Aafia Siddique, handed over by Musharraf to USA. After atomic bomb explosions, this will be second "Karnama" he can do.



US will not trade Aafia for this small fry. You have to think bigger: US wants Shakil Afridi. Nothing more. Nothing less.



cranwerkhan said:


> *ISLAMABAD: A US spy was rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan when he entered the country on fake travel documents, Samaa reported Saturday.*
> 
> Matthew Craig Barrett entered Pakistan from Islamabad airport through a landing card that carried his wrong credentials, according to officials of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).
> 
> Barrett was arrested from Islamabad’s Sector G-8 and shifted to undisclosed location for interrogation.
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him and Pakistani Consul in US, Saadia Altaf Qazi.
> 
> He was blacklisted by Pakistan in 2011 after being captured from a sensitive location in Fateh Jang tehsil of Punjab’s Attock district. He was then deported and his visa cancelled.
> 
> FIA is investigating how Barrett reacquired Pakistani visa despite being on blacklist. - Samaa



His landing card had false information, but what about his passport? Information must be missing from this report.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I think he is a illegal immigrant .....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fitpOsitive

Kaptaan said:


> I think he is a illegal immigrant .....


Joking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

Mrc said:


> Chop.off his balls....
> 
> That would keep him away from fateh jang...



lol you made me laugh mate, good one,



NomanAli89 said:


> He will be returned with full respect soon just like Raymond Davis ......... However I did like like this part of the news
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him


Believe it or not but it's a totally different Pakistan we are now breathing in these days. Soon you will hear that the Police has been given a special gadgets to recognize the legit Citizens of Pakistan, and will find out the visa Conditions and the time of stay of the expatriates and tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W-11

He will be freed just like Davis.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Hopefully they'll be able to expose and counter the particular network used for this purpose.

The shameful thing that has been observed in the past as well is that, the self loathing Pakistanis do become a part and play a pivotal role in turning these nefarious ideas into reality._Ghar ka bhedi lanka dhaye._

The potential benefits that are promised makes them intellectually blind to the extent that the idea of being a double agent never cross their minds.The double agent operations are one of the most demanding and complex counterintelligence activities in which an intelligence service can engage. That's a huge headache for any intelligence organization.One problem is that your human resources are being used against you and the second is they lack the intellect in them to turn around or wittingly withhold significant information and facts from an adversary.Instead they become a living example of _shah sae ziada shah ke wafadar._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sunan

Th


simple Brain said:


> lol you made me laugh mate, good one,
> 
> 
> Believe it or not but it's a totally different Pakistan we are now breathing in these days. Soon you will hear that the Police has been given a special gadgets to recognize the legit Citizens of Pakistan, and will find out the visa Conditions and the time of stay of the expatriates and tourists.


Thankx to Nawaz Sharif Govt.Pakistan looks like a functioning state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

although sob is in fia custody as per reports.... not ISI custody...

which may mean at the moment its an immigration matter not security....


----------



## Laozi

X-2. said:


> Kulbushan yadav got the comany at last



Hope Pakistan will live upto your expectation 

But I guess the differential treatment that will be meted out to supposedly Indian and American spy will tell you your nation's pliability.

Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

Laozi said:


> Hope Pakistan will live upto your expectation
> 
> But I guess the differential treatment that will be meted out to supposedly Indian and American spy will tell you your nation's pliability.
> 
> Best of luck


You wish ... u will disappointed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tofiq

plz hang him this time

plz hang him this time


----------



## Khan Walli Khan

Nawaz govt have got some serious courage from doing that damaka in '98 to arresting that indian monkey, the stand on kashmir, plus reducing/stoping the drone attacks .. Karachi operation, Zarb-e-azb, Make no mistake It's the current govt willingness to do all of these things. 

Yes its the Army who carried out the operations but we had the same army during PPP time and we all know what happened during that time.

So this american basterd is going nowhere this time arond !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Extract all info. What was his intent to enter Pakistan?


----------



## I M Sikander

Comparing kulbushan with this makes no sense. 
Kulbushan was living in Pakistan secretly with a fake identity. He was a serving Indian navy officer with a spy mission. Whereas this guy despite being on black list came to Pakistan on original passport with valid visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Ranasikander said:


> Comparing kulbushan with this makes no sense.
> Kulbushan was living in Pakistan secretly with a fake identity. He was a serving Indian navy officer with a spy mission. Whereas this guy despite being on black list came to Pakistan on original passport with valid visa.



Exactly. This guy was already caught before and put on the blacklist. Why would anyone want to enter despite fully knowing that they are on the blacklist? Even when trying to enter with fake documents. We have to get to the bottom of this. If this is another attempt to spy there should be serious ramifications. No country on earth would tolerate spies entering their territory in such a brazen manner.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Let's be cautious about this, killing him isn't the wisest plan of action. No doubt he is here to find out about our nuclear weapons, but let's question him to get as much info as possible. Then, when we are done, maybe we can use him to get some leverage over the US, maybe get some extra aid (not the full 300 of course, but some extra on the side), maybe allow negotiations for more F-16's, etc. Then, when we are done, he can "accidentally" get killed by "militants".



maximuswarrior said:


> Extract all info. What was his intent to enter Pakistan?



Discover nuclear weapons.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Question have arisen to this:

1. Why is the son of the FIA official arrested?
2. Why is the FIA agent arrested if the documents the spy presented are fake? Some fakes are hard to spot, i've seen great fake US passports.
3. Shouldn't facial recognition be done while the visitor is in the airport rather than when he's resting in a hotel?



Laozi said:


> But I guess the differential treatment that will be meted out to supposedly Indian and American spy will tell you your nation's pliability.



An agent coming to collect information vs one who allegedly supported terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Khan Walli Khan said:


> Nawaz govt have got some serious courage from doing that damaka in '98 to arresting that indian monkey, the stand on kashmir, plus reducing/stoping the drone attacks .. Karachi operation, Zarb-e-azb, Make no mistake It's the current govt willingness to do all of these things.
> 
> Yes its the Army who carried out the operations but we had the same army during PPP time and we all know what happened during that time.
> 
> So this american basterd is going nowhere this time arond !!


Well I am glad you have come to light!

At least show him some thana hospitality. some classic's from the menu like *'chitrol'*


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> I think he is a illegal immigrant .....





Kaptaan said:


> I think he is a illegal immigrant .....


What about Kul Bahsan Yadiv then?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> What about Kul Bahsan Yadiv then?


Him. He is a stray ....


----------



## Indika

There was a lot of song & dance about kulbushan yadav but no news after that. this guy has a valid visa , meaning you can only deport him not arrest him. Will wait till uncle sam responds to know the truth. If at all he is a spy why come thru the airport? he could just infiltrate thru afghanistan masquerading as part of Nato forces. 

Fact is ,incase of kulbushan yadav there was visa & passport and so is the case with this guy. Seems a familiar pattern is being played out. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## airmarshal

NomanAli89 said:


> He will be returned with full respect soon just like Raymond Davis ......... However I did like like this part of the news
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him



How about the officers who issued him a visa?

If the immigration officer is not provided the information, how will he able to deport a blacklisted person? The immigration officials responsible for keeping the database up to date should also be interrogated.

This is typical Pakistani style of starting an investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

It would be very interesting to know as to why this sob was blacklisted at first place. Have to give to him, despite knowing his status, the little fu** simply didn't learn and came back again. Perhaps yanks thinks Pakistan as their backyard. Just like Indians learned hard way during kulbashan episode, its about time yanks need to be placed in their place as well. Give this MF 80 years in prison.


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> Him. He is a stray ....


And all his revelations and confessions?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

He was in Pakistan to listen to Ghazal of our best artist


----------



## Crixus

with Indian passport  correct as identity proof 


Ranasikander said:


> Comparing kulbushan with this makes no sense.
> Kulbushan was living in Pakistan secretly with a fake identity. He was a serving Indian navy officer with a spy mission. Whereas this guy despite being on black list came to Pakistan on original passport with valid visa.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Make an example out of him this time. Raymond Davis was a different time different saga, things have gone sour eversince and we have to settle a few scores with the US.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Look guy's Pakistan will return this guy. Ands feel *not* bad about it. This is reality of international politics. USA is a superpower. However just as consolation think about this. India with it's huge size faced off a tiny irrelevant country called *Italy*. Two Italian marines* murdered* a Indian fishermen in *Indian* waters. Guess where those two *murdering* Italians are now?

Ask the Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRAVO_

question is ... in our country.. govts stays in powers only if they have american will on their back. if they wanna capture more spies they should raid the national assembly media houses and many other institution... and by the way which ever agency will raid hopefully it would also have many agents within it  so get real... after all Americans have one of the largest embassy in Pakistan so they are not there to just sit and watch the morning shows at TV channels


----------



## war&peace

Laozi said:


> Hope Pakistan will live upto your expectation
> 
> But I guess the differential treatment that will be meted out to supposedly Indian and American spy will tell you your nation's pliability.
> 
> Best of luck


Well, it would be premature to say about him at this stage but if he is just spy then of course, he will treated differently than Kul Bachan, who not only stepped inside Pakistan under fake identity , but also committed acts of terrorism. He was mastermind and coordinator for many terrorist organisations and thus deserves the worst possible death. 
However, if this spy is involved in similar stuff, he should also be treated the same.



Kaptaan said:


> Look guy's Pakistan will return this guy. Ands feel *not* bad about it. This is reality of international politics. USA is a superpower. However just as consolation think about this. India with it's huge size faced off a tiny irrelevant country called *Italy*. Two Italian marines* murdered* a Indian fishermen in *Indian* waters. Guess where those two *murdering* Italians are now?
> 
> Ask the Indians?


Why to talk about India and let's be honest with ourselves. What about Raymond Davis?


----------



## Hiptullha

Article from 2011 on this guy.



> “He scuffled with security officials (manning the) *outer-most cordon of the nuclear facilities after he was captured from near the area*. Later, a case was registered against him with the Fateh Jang police. *However, he had dodged arrest*,” claimed an official of the police. After the AIG reported that he was living with a family in Sector E-11, the ministry directed the police to arrest Barrett, whose multiple business entry visa was otherwise valid till November 2 this year. The man’s visa was cancelled on May 20 after he was blacklisted.



This guy doesn't seem like good news. This time, the last thing we should be doing is giving him a free chit and deporting him to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> What about Raymond Davis?


It was the correct thing to do. *Might is right*. do you know anybody who enoys or wants to be weak? We are not USA. Neither is India. When your stronger than USA then you will have plenty of options to exercise your rights. Until then behave like a Third World country. Instead of picking useless fights grow the economy. Get strong. False bravado gets you no where.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> It was the correct thing to do. *Might is right*. do you know anybody who enoys or wants to be weak? We are not USA. Neither is India. When your stronger than USA then you will have plenty of options to exercise your rights. Until then behave like a Third World country. Instead of picking useless fights grow the economy. Get strong. False bravado gets you no where.



Really unfortunate and slave mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> Really unfortunate and slave mentality.


No. It's called being* realistic*. You certainly should understand. You live in America. Wonder why? The climate? The weather? The culture? The Islamic environment? Or maybe economics or education?

That's you being realistic by voting with your feet. And don't bother telling me you were born there. If you were, well there are flights departing from US everyday. Grab one and show you are no "slave to economics or self interest".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Solomon2 said:


> Perhaps to visit his wife and kids. It's been five years...



He is blacklisted and not welcome. He is a spy. What part of that don't you understand? He doesn't have wife and kids in Pakistan.

Surely this guy will eventually walk. First, we need to extract as much info as possible. This guy didn't come here for a picknick. He came here to spy for the US and his past record doesn't bode well. Detain him as long as possible and do an Iranian job. We need 300 million in exchange.

Even if you're a citizen of a superpower nation you can't just walk into a country after being blacklisted. Rules are rules. There has to be a penalty. No matter how small. Might is right and all that crap doesn't count in such instances. The world isn't a jungle. Well, at least not entirely. If rules still mean something this guy is going to pay a penalty. As simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> No. It's called being* realistic*. You certainly should understand. You live in America. Wonder why? The climate? The weather? The culture? The Islamic environment? Or maybe economics or education?
> 
> That's you being realistic by voting with your feet. And don't bother telling me you were born there. If you were, well there are flights departing from US everyday. Grab one and show you are no "slave to economics or self interest".


What an idiotic and narrow-minided way of looking at things. A few days ago, Pakistani was sentenced to death in Indonesia for drug smuggling and I said that if has done that and court offered him the fair trial then he should be hanged...I think I don't have any Indonesian flags in my profile. But that's matter of principles. 

I'm talking about principles. And your and mine principles are different. I have interaction with white people day in and day out, and many of them agree totally with my opinion. Many of them said the If Raymond Davis murdered those people, he should be punished as per law. 
Example of Iran is there for us. I have to, many times, put up with this self hating desi mentality and it's not the first and won't be the last either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

maximuswarrior said:


> He is blacklisted and not welcome. He is a spy. What part of that don't you understand? He doesn't have wife and kids in Pakistan.


When I googled him the 2011 stories said he had Pakistani wife and kids and was released because his Pakistani wife filed a request in court - but he was still booted from the country, apparently without his family.



> He came here to spy for the US and his past record doesn't bode well.


The "spy" thing just seems to be an assumption as to why he was in Jacobabad.



> Even if you're a citizen of a superpower nation you can't just walk into a country after being blacklisted. Rules are rules. There has to be a penalty. No matter how small.


I note that in 2011 apparently the U.S. government took no action to release him at all.


----------



## maximuswarrior

LOL yeah he came to visit his kid and wife...

*Pakistan spy suspect Matthew Barrett jailed in Huntsville on drug trafficking charges*

Barrett was living in Pakistan trying to obtain an American visa for his wife, Binosche, when he was arrested as a suspected spy. His wife said Barrett took a wrong turn while looking for car parts and ended up near a sensitive Pakistani military nuclear facility. Binosche Barrett fought for her husband's release in court and conducted an email campaign to bring his case to the attention of American reporters.

*http://blog.al.com/breaking/2013/04/pakistan_spy_suspect_matthew_b.html*

This guy has a history of getting in trouble. Not only in Pakistan, but also in his home country. He just walked nearby a nuke facility in Pakistan. We are all just supposed to buy this crap time and time again. Especially if its an American. First Raymond Davis and now this.


----------



## dartman

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL yeah he came to visit his kid and wife...
> 
> *Pakistan spy suspect Matthew Barrett jailed in Huntsville on drug trafficking charges*
> 
> Barrett was living in Pakistan trying to obtain an American visa for his wife, Binosche, when he was arrested as a suspected spy. His wife said Barrett took a wrong turn while looking for car parts and ended up near a sensitive Pakistani military nuclear facility. Binosche Barrett fought for her husband's release in court and conducted an email campaign to bring his case to the attention of American reporters.
> 
> This guy has a history of getting in trouble. Not only in Pakistan, but also in his home country. He just walked nearby a nuke facility in Pakistan. We are all just supposed to buy this crap time and time again. Especially if its an American. First Raymond Davis and now this.



Sigh. What _*else *_can we do anyways?

The standards are always set by the strong.


----------



## Solomon2

dartman said:


> Sigh. What _*else *_can we do anyways?
> 
> The standards are always set by the strong.


WTF? Calling him a "spy" was ludicrous in the first place - there's no evidence he did anything other than take a wrong turn while shopping, or else Pakistani courts wouldn't have released him in 2011 on his wife's say-so. Expelling him from Pakistan seems to have been a face-saving device for those who first accused him of being a spy. If this had happened to YOU, would you let a little thing like an ill-founded blacklist keep you from seeing your wife and kids for five years? What would you think of yourself if you did?

So yes @Kaptaan , it looks more like a case of illegal immigration than anything else...



maximuswarrior said:


> LOL yeah he came to visit his kid and wife...





war&peace said:


> If proven guilty, hang this SOB





Mrc said:


> Chop.off his balls....That would keep him away from fateh jang...





fitpOsitive said:


> ...trade this spy for Aafia Siddique...





S.U.R.B. said:


> ...expose and counter the particular network..








Binosche Barrett, Matthew's wife, with their two children. [*2011*]

...Stopped before the forbidding sign, Barrett realised he had a problem. He phoned his wife, Binosche, for help. They had met four years earlier, during Barrett's travels across Asia; now they lived in a smart Islamabad suburb with their two young children. Speaking in Urdu, Binosche asked a guard at a nearby checkpost to direct her husband back to Islamabad. "He said 'don't worry, your husband is our guest'," she recalls. But according to Barrett, in an account smuggled from prison and obtained by the Guardian, the situation quickly soured.

An intelligence official turned up, firing a barrage of questions. The official confiscated Barrett's passport, then his phone and finally the keys to his car. Barrett was taken into a nearby building where, he says, intelligence officers accused him of being a CIA spy, made "racist comments" about Guantánamo Bay, and attempted to cuff him and place a black hood over his head. Barrett resisted, kicking one man in the behind and mocking his captors as they beat him.

Barrett was released after five hours, hobbling back to Islamabad in a damaged car (the Pakistanis had ripped open the driver's door, apparently in search of espionage devices). Then the real trouble started. Stories surfaced in the press, attributed to the military's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, accusing him of "scoping out nuclear facilities". The interior ministry cancelled his visa and declared he had been blacklisted. Finally, in early June, nine police officers burst into Barrett's home, pushed past his wife and screaming children, and led him off to jail -

So, guys, are you still so pitiless as to want to "chop his balls off", etc.?


----------



## dartman

Solomon2 said:


> WTF? Calling him a "spy" was ludicrous in the first place - there's no evidence he did anything other than take a wrong turn while shopping, or else Pakistani courts wouldn't have released him in 2011 on his wife's say-so. Expelling him from Pakistan seems to have been a face-saving device for those who first accused him of being a spy. If this had happened to YOU, would you let a little thing like an ill-founded blacklist keep you from seeing your wife and kids for five years? What would you think of yourself if you did?
> 
> So yes @Kaptaan , it looks more like a case of illegal immigration than anything else...



Indeed. I am obliged to agree with you since you hail from a superpower, which automatically grants you the authority to define the standards of right and wrong.

So, my exalted sire, if it does not disturb your peace of mind, may I obediently present the case of Mr raymond davis, who was keeping an illegal firearm inside Pakistani territory, murdered two men without any provocation and then a car coming to _rescue_ him (somehow running on the opposite side of the road) ran over a 3rd man? Since he too, like you, sire, hailed from God's Own Country, we lowly mortals were obliged to drop all charges against him and allow him to return in all grace and dignity.

May I even be so audacious as to humbly request how an insolent little Pakistani would be treated by the magnificent, learned members of NSA if he took a _wrong turn_ and ended up near a nuclear plant in God's Own Country? Considering how humanely and honorably you demigods are treating Dr Aafia Siddiqui, there can be no doubt the erring infidel would be treated equally humanly and honorably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

dartman said:


> Indeed. I am obliged to agree with you since you hail from a superpower, which automatically grants you the authority to define the standards of right and wrong...my exalted sire -


Granted, centuries of authoritarian rule have ill-prepared Pakistanis for the fair play of a free society, but that doesn't excuse you from making the effort _today,_ does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dartman

Solomon2 said:


> Granted, centuries of authoritarian rule have ill-prepared Pakistanis for the fair play of a free society, but that doesn't excuse you from making the effort _today,_ does it?



Oh, of course it does, sire! How dare can I compare to the demigods dwelling in God's Own Country?

I am, but a lowly mortal and my country too, has been apparently forsaken by God.


----------



## war&peace

Solomon2 said:


> Binosche Barrett, Matthew's wife, with their two children. [*2011*]
> 
> ...Stopped before the forbidding sign, Barrett realised he had a problem. He phoned his wife, Binosche, for help. They had met four years earlier, during Barrett's travels across Asia; now they lived in a smart Islamabad suburb with their two young children. Speaking in Urdu, Binosche asked a guard at a nearby checkpost to direct her husband back to Islamabad. "He said 'don't worry, your husband is our guest'," she recalls. But according to Barrett, in an account smuggled from prison and obtained by the Guardian, the situation quickly soured.
> 
> An intelligence official turned up, firing a barrage of questions. The official confiscated Barrett's passport, then his phone and finally the keys to his car. Barrett was taken into a nearby building where, he says, intelligence officers accused him of being a CIA spy, made "racist comments" about Guantánamo Bay, and attempted to cuff him and place a black hood over his head. Barrett resisted, kicking one man in the behind and mocking his captors as they beat him.
> 
> Barrett was released after five hours, hobbling back to Islamabad in a damaged car (the Pakistanis had ripped open the driver's door, apparently in search of espionage devices). Then the real trouble started. Stories surfaced in the press, attributed to the military's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, accusing him of "scoping out nuclear facilities". The interior ministry cancelled his visa and declared he had been blacklisted. Finally, in early June, nine police officers burst into Barrett's home, pushed past his wife and screaming children, and led him off to jail -
> 
> So, guys, are you still so pitiless as to want to "chop his balls off", etc.?



Mate, I said it should be investigated and if found guilty, then he must be punished. But if not of course he should be freed and his family should not suffer.


----------



## Indika

Solomon2 said:


> WTF? Calling him a "spy" was ludicrous in the first place - there's no evidence he did anything other than take a wrong turn while shopping, or else Pakistani courts wouldn't have released him in 2011 on his wife's say-so. Expelling him from Pakistan seems to have been a face-saving device for those who first accused him of being a spy. If this had happened to YOU, would you let a little thing like an ill-founded blacklist keep you from seeing your wife and kids for five years? What would you think of yourself if you did?
> 
> So yes @Kaptaan , it looks more like a case of illegal immigration than anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binosche Barrett, Matthew's wife, with their two children. [*2011*]
> 
> ...Stopped before the forbidding sign, Barrett realised he had a problem. He phoned his wife, Binosche, for help. They had met four years earlier, during Barrett's travels across Asia; now they lived in a smart Islamabad suburb with their two young children. Speaking in Urdu, Binosche asked a guard at a nearby checkpost to direct her husband back to Islamabad. "He said 'don't worry, your husband is our guest'," she recalls. But according to Barrett, in an account smuggled from prison and obtained by the Guardian, the situation quickly soured.
> 
> An intelligence official turned up, firing a barrage of questions. The official confiscated Barrett's passport, then his phone and finally the keys to his car. Barrett was taken into a nearby building where, he says, intelligence officers accused him of being a CIA spy, made "racist comments" about Guantánamo Bay, and attempted to cuff him and place a black hood over his head. Barrett resisted, kicking one man in the behind and mocking his captors as they beat him.
> 
> Barrett was released after five hours, hobbling back to Islamabad in a damaged car (the Pakistanis had ripped open the driver's door, apparently in search of espionage devices). Then the real trouble started. Stories surfaced in the press, attributed to the military's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, accusing him of "scoping out nuclear facilities". The interior ministry cancelled his visa and declared he had been blacklisted. Finally, in early June, nine police officers burst into Barrett's home, pushed past his wife and screaming children, and led him off to jail -
> 
> So, guys, are you still so pitiless as to want to "chop his balls off", etc.?


This is typical in subcontinent , officials to save their *** will try to invent some thing new. Those ppl in power will can make or break ppl's life. If there is any such encounter with such ppl its simply better to lie low than to point out the truth. We often avoid police , even if there is theft it is not reported. simply bcos of the fact that we will end up paying more to police than value of the goods stolen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

war&peace said:


> Mate, I said it should be investigated and if found guilty, then he must be punished. But if not of course he should be freed and his family should not suffer.


Maybe he_ is_ guilty of violating the "blacklist". Considering his family situation, it seems like the admirable thing to do, doesn't it? Is there no way he can appeal to a judge about the cruelties and absurdities he's been subject to?



Indika said:


> This is typical in subcontinent , officials to save their *** will try to invent some thing new. Those ppl in power will can make or break ppl's life...


That's authoritarianism. Democratic rights and norms have to be asserted in order to break it. Be complacent and your freedoms wither away...


----------



## war&peace

Solomon2 said:


> Maybe he_ is_ guilty of violating the "blacklist". Considering his family situation, it seems like the admirable thing to do, doesn't it? Is there no way he can appeal to a judge about the cruelties and absurdities he's been subject to?


No laws are laws and he should have sought for legal ways.


----------



## Solomon2

war&peace said:


> No laws are laws and he should have sought for legal ways.


"He"? Wasn't it Pakistani authorities who violated Pakistan's own laws, both in fact and in spirit?


----------



## Indika

Solomon2 said:


> That's authoritarianism. Democratic rights and norms have to be asserted in order to break it. Be complacent and your freedoms wither away...


official represents the govt and you cannot fight the govt. They are all one and the same. You file case against one of them they will gang up and you are done for. Democracy & rights are theoretically good but practically hard to practice. As I said you are better of walking away to live another day.


----------



## war&peace

Solomon2 said:


> "He"? Wasn't it Pakistani authorities who violated Pakistan's own laws, both in fact and in spirit?


And they have been arrested as well. Did you read whole news?


----------



## Solomon2

war&peace said:


> And they have been arrested as well. Did you read whole news?


I meant the ones who deceived and arrested Barrett in 2011, then tossed him out before he could finish his appeals and complaints against them.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Solomon2 said:


> WTF? Calling him a "spy" was ludicrous in the first place - there's no evidence he did anything other than take a wrong turn while shopping, or else Pakistani courts wouldn't have released him in 2011 on his wife's say-so. Expelling him from Pakistan seems to have been a face-saving device for those who first accused him of being a spy. If this had happened to YOU, would you let a little thing like an ill-founded blacklist keep you from seeing your wife and kids for five years? What would you think of yourself if you did?
> 
> So yes @Kaptaan , it looks more like a case of illegal immigration than anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binosche Barrett, Matthew's wife, with their two children. [*2011*]
> 
> ...Stopped before the forbidding sign, Barrett realised he had a problem. He phoned his wife, Binosche, for help. They had met four years earlier, during Barrett's travels across Asia; now they lived in a smart Islamabad suburb with their two young children. Speaking in Urdu, Binosche asked a guard at a nearby checkpost to direct her husband back to Islamabad. "He said 'don't worry, your husband is our guest'," she recalls. But according to Barrett, in an account smuggled from prison and obtained by the Guardian, the situation quickly soured.
> 
> An intelligence official turned up, firing a barrage of questions. The official confiscated Barrett's passport, then his phone and finally the keys to his car. Barrett was taken into a nearby building where, he says, intelligence officers accused him of being a CIA spy, made "racist comments" about Guantánamo Bay, and attempted to cuff him and place a black hood over his head. Barrett resisted, kicking one man in the behind and mocking his captors as they beat him.
> 
> Barrett was released after five hours, hobbling back to Islamabad in a damaged car (the Pakistanis had ripped open the driver's door, apparently in search of espionage devices). Then the real trouble started. Stories surfaced in the press, attributed to the military's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, accusing him of "scoping out nuclear facilities". The interior ministry cancelled his visa and declared he had been blacklisted. Finally, in early June, nine police officers burst into Barrett's home, pushed past his wife and screaming children, and led him off to jail -
> 
> So, guys, are you still so pitiless as to want to "chop his balls off", etc.?


Either chopping balls or and an innocent pigeon capture, both perspectives are biased, based on either hate or love.


----------



## war&peace

Solomon2 said:


> I meant the ones who deceived and arrested Barrett in 2011, then tossed him out before he could finish his appeals and complaints against them.


He must have explored the legal options since no one can be denied access to justice so even if he was thrown out of Pakistan, he could have appealed through some legal mechanism and get support from US govt.


----------



## Laozi

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> An agent coming to collect information vs one who allegedly supported terrorists?





war&peace said:


> Well, it would be premature to say about him at this stage but if he is just spy then of course, he will treated differently than Kul Bachan, who not only stepped inside Pakistan under fake identity , but also committed acts of terrorism. He was mastermind and coordinator for many terrorist organisations and thus deserves the worst possible death.
> However, if this spy is involved in similar stuff, he should also be treated the same.


You guys believe whatever is told to you provided it is in conformity with Pakistani anti-India stance.

In India, Pakistani spies, jihadi trained in Pakistan, infiltrators etc. are caught or killed on regular basis and such news is hardly ever discussed on electronic media. While every Pakistani knows about an Indian Ex-navy guy who is the biggest terrorist in the world and who is in custody of Pakistani security agencies. It is mandatary for all TV channels to continuously keep reminding the nation about this prized catch on daily basis. ( though nobody in Pakistan can spell his name in either Urdu or English )

Has anybody in Pakistan demanded for an attorney access for arrested Indian fellow to know the real truth.

One really wonders why their is a sharp decline in numbers of critics in Pakistan who can question the narratives of their " Establishment"


----------



## This Man

cranwerkhan said:


> *ISLAMABAD: A US spy was rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan when he entered the country on fake travel documents, Samaa reported Saturday.*
> 
> Matthew Craig Barrett entered Pakistan from Islamabad airport through a landing card that carried his wrong credentials, according to officials of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).
> 
> Barrett was arrested from Islamabad’s Sector G-8 and shifted to undisclosed location for interrogation.
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him and Pakistani Consul in US, Saadia Altaf Qazi.
> 
> He was blacklisted by Pakistan in 2011 after being captured from a sensitive location in Fateh Jang tehsil of Punjab’s Attock district. He was then deported and his visa cancelled.
> 
> FIA is investigating how Barrett reacquired Pakistani visa despite being on blacklist. - Samaa


kill him ..and its over


----------



## T-Rex

Kaptaan said:


> It was the correct thing to do. *Might is right*. do you know anybody who enoys or wants to be weak? We are not USA. Neither is India. When your stronger than USA then you will have plenty of options to exercise your rights. Until then behave like a Third World country. Instead of picking useless fights grow the economy. Get strong. False bravado gets you no where.



*
Pakistan will never be stronger than the US, so according to your theory Pakistan should simply hand over her nukes to the US because that is what the US wants from Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Wait few days he will be free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

Yep great tourist destination that, Fateh Jang lol. I think he will be exchanged for any one the americans are holding, thats how these things work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

Did he cleared IULTS test before getting Pakistani visa??? :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Laozi said:


> You guys believe whatever is told to you provided it is in conformity with Pakistani anti-India stance.
> 
> In India, Pakistani spies, jihadi trained in Pakistan, infiltrators etc. are caught or killed on regular basis and such news is hardly ever discussed on electronic media. While every Pakistani knows about an Indian Ex-navy guy who is the biggest terrorist in the world and who is in custody of Pakistani security agencies. It is mandatary for all TV channels to continuously keep reminding the nation about this prized catch on daily basis. ( though nobody in Pakistan can spell his name in either Urdu or English )
> 
> Has anybody in Pakistan demanded for an attorney access for arrested Indian fellow to know the real truth.
> 
> One really wonders why their is a sharp decline in numbers of critics in Pakistan who can question the narratives of their " Establishment"



Yes we know your definition spies... watch the video below and see how the world makes fun of you . You are really a cartoon network for us





While your monkey we caught is one of the highest ranking official caught spying the world... 
Rest of your rant is false...a typical trait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A-Team

cranwerkhan said:


> *ISLAMABAD: A US spy was rearrested by security agencies in Pakistan when he entered the country on fake travel documents, Samaa reported Saturday.*
> 
> Matthew Craig Barrett entered Pakistan from Islamabad airport through a landing card that carried his wrong credentials, according to officials of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA).
> 
> Barrett was arrested from Islamabad’s Sector G-8 and shifted to undisclosed location for interrogation.
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him and Pakistani Consul in US, Saadia Altaf Qazi.
> 
> He was blacklisted by Pakistan in 2011 after being captured from a sensitive location in Fateh Jang tehsil of Punjab’s Attock district. He was then deported and his visa cancelled.
> 
> FIA is investigating how Barrett reacquired Pakistani visa despite being on blacklist. - Samaa



Are you sure it was not an Afghan disguising as an American?



Kaptaan said:


> I think he is a illegal immigrant .....



hahaha, he is an Afghan dude 

Or probably he is running away from states as Trump being a GOP nominee


----------



## Tipu7

Laozi said:


> In India, Pakistani spies, jihadi trained in Pakistan, infiltrators etc. are caught or killed on regular basis and such news is hardly ever discussed on electronic media.


Technically you kill under age kids designated as Infiltrators & terrorists.
Since such events happen in Kashmir so such news are not discussed in Indian Media .... as there is no "proof" to prove a 16 year old Kashmiri as Infiltrator or terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Kaptaan said:


> I think he is a illegal immigrant .....


A US citizen wanting to migrate to Pakistan? Really?  Ok.


----------



## Mrc

Solomon2 said:


> WTF? Calling him a "spy" was ludicrous in the first place - there's no evidence he did anything other than take a wrong turn while shopping, or else Pakistani courts wouldn't have released him in 2011 on his wife's say-so. Expelling him from Pakistan seems to have been a face-saving device for those who first accused him of being a spy. If this had happened to YOU, would you let a little thing like an ill-founded blacklist keep you from seeing your wife and kids for five years? What would you think of yourself if you did?
> 
> So yes @Kaptaan , it looks more like a case of illegal immigration than anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binosche Barrett, Matthew's wife, with their two children. [*2011*]
> 
> ...Stopped before the forbidding sign, Barrett realised he had a problem. He phoned his wife, Binosche, for help. They had met four years earlier, during Barrett's travels across Asia; now they lived in a smart Islamabad suburb with their two young children. Speaking in Urdu, Binosche asked a guard at a nearby checkpost to direct her husband back to Islamabad. "He said 'don't worry, your husband is our guest'," she recalls. But according to Barrett, in an account smuggled from prison and obtained by the Guardian, the situation quickly soured.
> 
> An intelligence official turned up, firing a barrage of questions. The official confiscated Barrett's passport, then his phone and finally the keys to his car. Barrett was taken into a nearby building where, he says, intelligence officers accused him of being a CIA spy, made "racist comments" about Guantánamo Bay, and attempted to cuff him and place a black hood over his head. Barrett resisted, kicking one man in the behind and mocking his captors as they beat him.
> 
> Barrett was released after five hours, hobbling back to Islamabad in a damaged car (the Pakistanis had ripped open the driver's door, apparently in search of espionage devices). Then the real trouble started. Stories surfaced in the press, attributed to the military's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, accusing him of "scoping out nuclear facilities". The interior ministry cancelled his visa and declared he had been blacklisted. Finally, in early June, nine police officers burst into Barrett's home, pushed past his wife and screaming children, and led him off to jail -
> 
> So, guys, are you still so pitiless as to want to "chop his balls off", etc.?




A picture perfect family with kids....

This is what a real life spy looks like... not like jason bourne... i am now sure there is some going on....


----------



## maximuswarrior

A-Team said:


> Are you sure it was not an Afghan disguising as an American?
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, he is an Afghan dude
> 
> Or probably he is running away from states as Trump being a GOP nominee



Stop bringing Afghanistan into this thread. We already have enough Afghanistan in Pakistan which we are frankly sick and tired of.



Solomon2 said:


> WTF? Calling him a "spy" was ludicrous in the first place - there's no evidence he did anything other than take a wrong turn while shopping, or else Pakistani courts wouldn't have released him in 2011 on his wife's say-so. Expelling him from Pakistan seems to have been a face-saving device for those who first accused him of being a spy. If this had happened to YOU, would you let a little thing like an ill-founded blacklist keep you from seeing your wife and kids for five years? What would you think of yourself if you did?
> 
> So yes @Kaptaan , it looks more like a case of illegal immigration than anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binosche Barrett, Matthew's wife, with their two children. [*2011*]
> 
> ...Stopped before the forbidding sign, Barrett realised he had a problem. He phoned his wife, Binosche, for help. They had met four years earlier, during Barrett's travels across Asia; now they lived in a smart Islamabad suburb with their two young children. Speaking in Urdu, Binosche asked a guard at a nearby checkpost to direct her husband back to Islamabad. "He said 'don't worry, your husband is our guest'," she recalls. But according to Barrett, in an account smuggled from prison and obtained by the Guardian, the situation quickly soured.
> 
> An intelligence official turned up, firing a barrage of questions. The official confiscated Barrett's passport, then his phone and finally the keys to his car. Barrett was taken into a nearby building where, he says, intelligence officers accused him of being a CIA spy, made "racist comments" about Guantánamo Bay, and attempted to cuff him and place a black hood over his head. Barrett resisted, kicking one man in the behind and mocking his captors as they beat him.
> 
> Barrett was released after five hours, hobbling back to Islamabad in a damaged car (the Pakistanis had ripped open the driver's door, apparently in search of espionage devices). Then the real trouble started. Stories surfaced in the press, attributed to the military's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, accusing him of "scoping out nuclear facilities". The interior ministry cancelled his visa and declared he had been blacklisted. Finally, in early June, nine police officers burst into Barrett's home, pushed past his wife and screaming children, and led him off to jail -
> 
> So, guys, are you still so pitiless as to want to "chop his balls off", etc.?



Why are you Americans so obsessed with Pakistan? Building super sized embassies, sending over thousands of spies, killing people in drone strikes, calling Pakistan an unreliable ally etc.

The Americans are a confused bunch. On the one hand, they claim to break all relations because Pakistan is supposed to be an untrustworthy ally and what not. On the other hand, they build super sized mega embassies and send in thousands of spies into Pakistan. The Americans are in an open undeclared war with Pakistan. Make up your mind. The duplicity doesn't make sense.

He is a bloody spy because he was caught redhanded at a sensitive security area. What would the Americans do to a Pakistani if that were to happen? They would accuse him/her of terrorism and hold an open trial to defame Pakistan in its entirety. Would Pakistan get their national back? This guy is a blacklisted criminal. He is not allowed to enter Pakistan. Nothing that you say will change that fact. If he has a son or wife they should move to the US because their dad is a blacklisted spy. Try entering the US as a blacklisted Pakistani. Double standards and a lot of crocodile tears.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

http://www.dawn.com/news/1275973/blacklisted-us-citizen-arrested-in-islamabad

*Police from the Fateh Jhang area charged him under Section 123 of the Pakistan Penal Code — which deals with ‘Concealing with intent to facilitate design to wage war’*


If a Pakistani citizen can get 80 years in jail in America on charges to "attempt" the murder of American serviceman, this sob was in Pakistan to wage war against the state of Pakistan. Do the maths as to what should be his punishment.


----------



## cranwerkhan

A-Team said:


> Are you sure it was not an Afghan disguising as an American?
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, he is an Afghan dude
> 
> Or probably he is running away from states as Trump being a GOP nominee



He has not asked for hashish yet so i think yes he is not afghan


----------



## A-Team

cranwerkhan said:


> He has not asked for hashish yet so i think yes he is not afghan



hahahah  good one.

Though I think Afghans are only the exporters of the product, smoking is rarely done and looked up pretty harshly to those who smoke it.



maximuswarrior said:


> Stop bringing Afghanistan into this thread. We already have enough Afghanistan in Pakistan which we are frankly sick and tired of.
> 
> 
> 
> .



No sense of humor, I suppose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Laozi said:


> In India, Pakistani spies, jihadi trained in Pakistan, infiltrators etc. are caught or killed on regular basis and such news is hardly ever discussed on electronic media.



My understanding is; media in and from Kashmir is held by a different set of laws than media in Mumbai or Calcutta. 



Laozi said:


> Has anybody in Pakistan demanded for an attorney access for arrested Indian fellow to know the real truth.



Spies, or the people classified as spies, aren't given attorneys or counsel access between hostile nations unless there is a framework between the nations. You're not going to see accused American CIA agents capture in Iran being visited by Sec. Kerry or the Swiss Ambassador. 

Such actions are *always *handled behind the scenes in certain ways to control the impact of possible ripples of other missions the spy has carried out. The American Passport gives the holder rights to American Counsel, but that right can be taken away by the American government for civilian individuals, or not given at all for individuals who are visiting for other purposes. All visa applications have fine print stating the "reason for your visit" is exactly that.


----------



## cranwerkhan

A-Team said:


> hahahah  good one.
> 
> Though I think Afghans are only the exporters of the product, smoking is rarely done and looked up pretty harshly to those who smoke it.



true.. i have many afghan friends back in Pakistan.. i know good afghans and bad afghans .. and you are good one .

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

This chaps father in law claims he is going to take tribal revenge for his son in law if anything should happen to him lol, Barrets wife Binoche Khan is making all kinds of claims against Pakistan, I say she is either complicit or deliberatly ignorant, I say deport her as well or at the very least thoroughly investigate these folks.





@Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight


----------



## maximuswarrior

A-Team said:


> hahahah  good one.
> 
> Though I think Afghans are only the exporters of the product, smoking is rarely done and looked up pretty harshly to those who smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> No sense of humor, I suppose



Your sense of humor starts with shaking a hand and not letting go. Unfortunately, we know Afghan humor all too good.



django said:


> This chaps father in law claims he is going to take tribal revenge for his son in law if anything should happen to him lol, Barrets wife Binoche Khan is making all kinds of claims against Pakistan, I say she is either complicit or deliberatly ignorant, I say deport her as well or at the very least thoroughly investigate these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight



Get the spy b@stard and his treacherous wife out of Pakistan. Simple solution. They can shed their ugly tears in the US. I'm sure they will have new causes to malign Pakistan. These b@stards think that they can trample on Pakistani law and hold it hostage. What are we going to do to accommodate these people? Invent another law for the Americans and another one for Pakistanis? Every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks they can do as they wish in Pakistan. We have to change this perception and with an iron fist. Previous governments have set a terrible example and now every fvcker who comes in thinks he/she can demand whatever they like. We all remember how Hussain Haqqani the b@stard started issuing countless visas to US spies. The Americans think that Pakistan is their colony. This cannot go on. As for his father in law, we'll deal with him in our own classic way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

*US national tells FIA he wanted to move to Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: The Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) is in the process of quizzing blacklisted US national Matthew Craig Barrett, who has claimed that he had come back to Pakistan to explore the possibility of permanently moving here.

A case has been registered against Barrett under the Foreigners Act and the Pakistan Customs Act.

Sources told Dawn that Barrett had tried to justify his arrival in Pakistan — despite being on a government blacklist — saying that he reasoned there were no charges against him after he was issued a visa by the consulate in Houston.

But things may not be as simple as that. Sources privy to the investigation have raised several questions: why would he come to assess the feasibility of moving to Pakistan without his wife, Banosha Khan; and, how did he manage to obtain a four-year multiple-entry visa within 24 hours.

His clearance by the immigration authorities at a time when a sub-inspector and his son were on duty and the fact that he mentioned the wrong address on the disembarkation card upon his arrival raises serious questions about his credentials and intent, particularly when his track record is suspicious.

Barrett was arrested in 2011 while taking photographs of sensitive installations in the Jhang Bhattar area near Islamabad. Maps of sensitive installations had also been recovered from him at the time.

Though his visa was valid until Dec 11, 2011, at the time of his arrest in May, its term was reduced at the request of an intelligence agency to June 4, 2011 and Barrett was asked to leave Pakistan. But instead of going back, he had gone into hiding and was arrested at a residence in sector E-11 days after his visa expired.

In addition, FIA Assistant Director (Immigration) Nadeem Zafar, who was suspended for allegedly clearing Barrett, had also been suspended in 2009 for alleged links with foreigners while he was serving as an inspector in the FIA.

He then moved to the United Kingdom after obtaining ex-Pakistan leave and re-joined the FIA on his return in 2013.

*Joint investigation team*

Meanwhile, a joint investigation team (JIT), headed by SP Investigation retired Captain Mohammad Ilyas, was notified on Aug 7 and has begun a probe into the circumstances surrounding Barrett’s arrival in Islamabad.

According to the JIT’s terms of reference, it will conduct a detailed investigation to ascertain how Barrett was issued a visa despite the fact that he was deported and blacklisted for re-entry into Pakistan for allegedly “scouting nuclear facilities near the federal capital”.

It will investigate how Barrett managed to enter Pakistan and uncover the role played by officials at Pakistan’s consulate in Houston, as well as the relevant FIA officers.

The JIT may co-opt any other person or officer or call for any record from consulate general of Pakistan, Houston, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Interior and FIA for assistance in the investigation and is required to finalise and submit its report and recommendations within seven days.

Published in Dawn, August 9th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1276334/us-national-tells-fia-he-wanted-to-move-to-pakistan


----------



## Mav3rick

fitpOsitive said:


> Golden time for Nawazsharif to trade this spy for Aafia Siddique, handed over by Musharraf to USA. After atomic bomb explosions, this will be second "Karnama" he can do.



Because that is the solution to all our problems, freedom for a terrorist!


----------



## django

maximuswarrior said:


> Get the spy b@stard and his treacherous wife out of Pakistan. Simple solution. They can shed their ugly tears in the US. I'm sure they will have new causes to malign Pakistan. These b@stards think that they can trample on Pakistani law and hold it hostage. What are we going to do to accommodate these people? Invent another law for the Americans and another one for Pakistanis? Every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks they can do as they wish in Pakistan. We have to change this perception and with an iron fist. Previous governments have set a terrible example and now every fvcker who comes in thinks he/she can demand whatever they like. We all remember how Hussain Haqqani the b@stard started issuing countless visas to US spies. The Americans think that Pakistan is their colony. This cannot go on. As for his father in law, we'll deal with him in our own classic way.


Totally concur with each and every word, and the behgairat father-in-law who claims to be a Pashtun, he needs to keep his trap shut or else...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

django said:


> Totally concur with each and every word, and the behgairat father-in-law who claims to be a Pashtun, he needs to keep his trap shut or else...........



The wife fully knows and acknowledges that her American husband was roaming around a nuke facility with a camera in his hand. He was taking pics for goodness sake! To her the spy b@stard means much more than entire Pakistan. Why else would she defend such a crook? The b@stard father-in-law also needs to be sent to the US with the entire family. These people remind me of Shakil Afridi. Money and nationality above everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

maximuswarrior said:


> The wife fully knows and acknowledges that her American husband was roaming around a nuke facility with a camera in is hand. He was taking pics for goodness sake! To her the spy b@stard means much more than entire Pakistan. Why else would she defend such a crook? The b@stard father-in-law also needs to be sent to the US with the entire family. These people remind me of Shakil Afridi. Money and nationality above everything else.


I have less respect for this woman than dancing girls, too her this incompetent SOB is greater than the entire country, she has no sense of morality ie indulging in a haram relationship with a foreign chap from a most unfriendly nation who had different creed and culture from her, but why should one expect any different after all with a begharait father like hers it is obvious no one taught her any self respect.


----------



## LeGenD

Is it wise to jump to conclusions about an individual under investigation? We should wait for investigation to complete.

We don't know the perspective of this individual and his family. We don't know the whole story. Media doesn't cares about facts, it cares about ratings.


----------



## django

LeGenD said:


> Is it wise to jump to conclusions about an individual under investigation? We should wait for investigation to complete.
> 
> We don't know the perspective of this individual and his family. We don't know the whole story. Media doesn't cares about facts, it cares about ratings.


We know enough, enough to know their is a news blackout in the states in regard to this individual, only happens when individual has security background, and we do know he was taking photographs and doing surveillance of sensitive installations and we do know he was the boyfriend of Binoche Khan ,eventually they got married, another classic way for an operative to blend in to society by seducing local female, plus all the free perks that come with the relationship, ie free accommodation in his father in law house


----------



## wiseone2

maximuswarrior said:


> Stop bringing Afghanistan into this thread. We already have enough Afghanistan in Pakistan which we are frankly sick and tired of.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you Americans so obsessed with Pakistan? Building super sized embassies, sending over thousands of spies, killing people in drone strikes, calling Pakistan an unreliable ally etc.
> 
> The Americans are a confused bunch. On the one hand, they claim to break all relations because Pakistan is supposed to be an untrustworthy ally and what not. On the other hand, they build super sized mega embassies and send in thousands of spies into Pakistan. The Americans are in an open undeclared war with Pakistan. Make up your mind. The duplicity doesn't make sense.
> 
> He is a bloody spy because he was caught redhanded at a sensitive security area. What would the Americans do to a Pakistani if that were to happen? They would accuse him/her of terrorism and hold an open trial to defame Pakistan in its entirety. Would Pakistan get their national back? This guy is a blacklisted criminal. He is not allowed to enter Pakistan. Nothing that you say will change that fact. If he has a son or wife they should move to the US because their dad is a blacklisted spy. Try entering the US as a blacklisted Pakistani. Double standards and a lot of crocodile tears.



If Pakistan did not allow terrorist strikes on American targets the CIA might just back off

http://www.foxnews.com/story/2003/04/30/pakistan-nabs-uss-cole-suspect-five-others.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/3938133.stm

http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/khalid-sheikh-mohammed-cia

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/guantanamo/article81232607.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramzi_bin_al-Shibh#Capture_and_detention


----------



## Faiez

NomanAli89 said:


> He will be returned with full respect soon just like Raymond Davis ......... However I did like like this part of the news
> 
> FIA said a duty officer, Ehtisham, who gave clearance to the US spy at the airport, has been arrested for negligence. A case has been registered against him



Agreed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

